# Ackie monitor



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new on here and not sure if I'm posting in the right place..

I have recently purchased a Ackie monitor names Yoda! He/she is very active and seems well. 

My question is.. Yoda seems to be glass surfing a lot is this normal?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, can you put a few photos up of the whole enclosure including a top view and give details of the conditions such as ambient and surface temps, humidity range and how you measure those, plus details of the type of heat/lighting? Thanks!
As far as "glass surfing", yes it is normal, it usually means they don`t want to be kept in a relatively small space, and would much rather be "outside" of the invisible barrier exploring the bigger world!


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey that's sounds good then, Yoda is not always surfing but some some times..
There is arround 10" of digging area I have made the rest is a bit shallower. I keep him/her on a mixed soil and sand mix, I keep the digging area moist. I'm using a 14% Arcadia fluorescent tube and a 150w basking lamp. I keep my lighting on 12/12 but I leave the basking lamp on over night, I set it to be a bit cooler over night. The basking temps are set to 120f and a ambient of around 100f in the hot end. Cooler end is 80f + deppending on the weather. The vivarium I am useing is a 4x2x2' I have only had Yoda for a week so I will begin trying to bond with him/her this week. He/she seems a bit skittish at the moment. I have been told it's a male but they were not 100% and Yoda is believed to be about 1 year old. Any advice will be kindly taken


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, can you put a few photos up of the whole enclosure including a top view and give details of the conditions such as ambient and surface temps, humidity range and how you measure those, plus details of the type of heat/lighting? Thanks!
> As far as "glass surfing", yes it is normal, it usually means they don`t want to be kept in a relatively small space, and would much rather be "outside" of the invisible barrier exploring the bigger world!


I'm not at home at the moment but have some pics these are pics I took erlier if they are any good  could also use some tips on taming if possible. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

One thing I will say is that you shouldn't need a basking lamp on overnight unless you live somewhere very cold.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi again, thanks for the photos and details. I can see you`ve made an effort and as far as the interior "decoration`s" concerned I quite like it, though I think you could add even more "furniture".
At this early stage the least important thing is "taming", the most important is allowing the monitor all the time it needs to fully acclimate to the enclosure so absolutely no attempt to force handle unless it`s a genuine emergency (it can sometimes take them months to settle in).
If the animal is 1 year old it looks very small, do you have an idea of it`s size (without handling)?
I think there are more efficient basking bulbs than the current high wattage, what brand is it?
The basking surface temp needs to be between approx. 50 to 65c, the lowest ambient in the coolest parts approx. 24c (day and night).
The melamine enclosure unfortunately isn`t at all suitable other than very temporarily, because once the surface is penetrated it will rot very quickly, neither is it sturdy enough to take the weight of at least 30cm of substrate throughout (it isn`t enough to make a very small "digging" area).
There is a way to modify it if you`re interested, at least it might give you a few more months before building the "adult" sized enclosure @ around 180L x 75 to 90W X 90 to100 H (cm). If you are willing to make changes I`ll go into more detail.


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Debbie1962 said:


> One thing I will say is that you shouldn't need a basking lamp on overnight unless you live somewhere very cold.


Oh really I will change the settings the it prob gets to arround 70f at night maybe a bit colder in the winter. I will be getting a bigger Viv for when he gets older so I can have a much deeper substrait. Do you have any advice for handling and taming?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Oh really I will change the settings the it prob gets to arround 70f at night maybe a bit colder in the winter. I will be getting a bigger Viv for when he gets older so I can have a much deeper substrait. Do you have any advice for handling and taming?


As I mentioned, taming is the least of your concerns, allowing the animal to fully acclimate to the enclosure and providing supportive conditions is all you need to worry about just now. After acclimation your best "weapon" is food and lots of time and patience.
I just noticed you`re using a relatively high wattage infrared bulb, that is not at all suitable because it will dry out the air to a much greater extent than for instance a halogen bulb (flood beam), I will show you a pic shortly.
The best way to look after them is to put them in one single enclosure (of adequate size) from day one until adulthood, it`s quite stressful for them to be rehoused.

These bulbs usually cost around £ to £6 depending on brand and wattage, you can buy them on eBay/other. 
I`m showing you one of my Asian water monitor`s basking sites to give you an idea of what you need (for example an object that will hold the heat)... I need more bulbs because of his size, you could probably use just the one or two @ around 60w (they can be dimmed which makes adjusting the surface temp much easier) or obviously you can raise/lower the bulb/s basking object.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

It won`t allow me to edit my message? I meant to say the par 30 or par 38 halogen bulbs cost between £3 to £6, the "par" refers to the bulb face diameter, you must use a ceramic bulb holder.


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the information  I haven't handle him/her as yet although Yoda did jump on my hand yesterday. I will get some more bits for him to clime on in the week. I do have one of those lamps in 75w a Arcadia one. But I have notice that it doesn't seem to warm the ambient very well. I have tiled the bottom of this vivarium and sealed so should last till I get a new one, what material do you use for your vivs? 

Back on the halogen lamps.. I will try it in this tank I was useing it for my bearded dragon, but stopped useing it as the temps in the cool end dropped I found the tungsten to be better.. It may be a case of adding another lamp. Do you thing the 1 75w would be enough?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Thanks for the information  I haven't handle him/her as yet although Yoda did jump on my hand yesterday. I will get some more bits for him to clime on in the week. I do have one of those lamps in 75w a Arcadia one. But I have notice that it doesn't seem to warm the ambient very well. I have tiled the bottom of this vivarium and sealed so should last till I get a new one, what material do you use for your vivs?
> 
> Back on the halogen lamps.. I will try it in this tank I was useing it for my bearded dragon, but stopped useing it as the temps in the cool end dropped I found the tungsten to be better.. It may be a case of adding another lamp. Do you thing the 1 75w would be enough?


I actually use the walls of the house (covered in 1/2inch plywood) for my large male`s enclosure.
I personally would use two @75w and fit them with a dimmer switch. 
I really wouldn`t spend £15 on an Arcadia halogen, not to suggest they don`t do the job, but the outdoor type myself and many other experienced keepers use do it just as effectively!


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

That sounds pretty cool
When I move I could look in to somthing like that. I did think Yoda was small
For a year so must be younger. I'm a electrician so I'll see what my wholesalers have tomorrow and try out the 1 75w and see if the temps are fine. My basking temp in 120f on a Evo microclimate so with that I can set what temps I want. My digital humidity stat comes tomoz so I'll be able to see what I'm getting. It feel like it hits me in the face when i open the Viv so I don't think the air is to dry at the moment.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

The reason I asked for the size of the monitor is because they usually become sexually mature at around 1/2 to 2/3rds adult size (maturity has nothing to do with age), do you have a reasonable idea?
It`s possible the animal is a year old, size obviously depends on the conditions they`ve been kept under.


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe from noes to vent about 6 inches with tail about 30cm maybe just under I believe.


----------



## ScottyB (Aug 29, 2016)

murrindindi said:


> The reason I asked for the size of the monitor is because they usually become sexually mature at around 1/2 to 2/3rds adult size (maturity has nothing to do with age), do you have a reasonable idea?
> It`s possible the animal is a year old, size obviously depends on the conditions they`ve been kept under.



Oh I forgot to ask, is there a different colour from reds and yellows? Because today seems to be blacks and dark brown.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Maybe from noes to vent about 6 inches with tail about 30cm maybe just under I believe.



There`s a chance the animal is already sexually mature, and if female, providing suitable nesting is of paramount importance, to be on the safe side you really do need a decent layer of substrate asap. It`s always advisable to use as large an area as possible for nesting and the substrate needs to be very well tamped down and a relatively even depth, it also needs to be heated to between approx 27 to 30c throughout it`s depth (obviously it will be warmer towards the top).
The reds and yellows can vary in colouration so it`s not a very good indicator of subspecies.


----------

